# I love you guys



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just wanted to tell everybody here that I love you guys so much. Seriously without the support and relationships I've made with people here I would feel so lost and alone. Thanks to everybody who is my friend, it's what gets me through the day. I hope everyone is hanging in there and stable as can be.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I just wanted to tell everybody here that I love you guys so much. Seriously without the support and relationships I've made with people here I would feel so lost and alone. Thanks to everybody who is my friend, it's what gets me through the day. I hope everyone is hanging in there and stable as can be.


I feel the same way dude. And i'm glad I metcha Kenny.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Same Dannie, it would be cool to chill in real life.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i think you all suck!!!

i'm just kidding. i love you guys too. =D


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess I don't know you all that well yet but, I can tell I feel the same way because it's not about how long I've been here, it's about how would I actually be if I didn't find this forum... I don't even wanna think of it.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I've been here almost half a year and I still don't love or know anyone
Probably because I never post
I hover


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i like you people ! do you like me too?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


>


Awwww


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Same Dannie, it would be cool to chill in real life.


I know dude. You play guitar too don't you? We could jam man!!!.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

FoXS said:


> i like you people ! do you like me too?


I like you.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

The DP'ers on this forum are the nicest, most sensitive, and caring people ever. Kenny, I pray that you find much happiness and joy in your life and feel better soon from this crazy DP con game.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree! ^.^


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Rebekah said:


> The DP'ers on this forum are the nicest, most sensitive, and caring people ever. Kenny, I pray that you find much happiness and joy in your life and feel better soon from this crazy DP con game.


+1

I hope one day I wake up in the morning and everything will be different.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys kick ass! love you loads!!!


----------

